# Need help! Serious problem



## shailapatil (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,
I am from Pune and DIL in traditional Maharashtrian family.
I got married before 25 years. I have 2 sons who are 20 and 18. I love my family.
I take tutions daily of school going students. We are 4 teachers.
Few days back one new young teacher has joined. He is young and smart.
I felt that i am geting attracted towards him . He is unmarried.
He stays near to our place. So we travel in same bus and he sits beside me. He is very talkative. 
I started feeling something. I dont know what is this. I like to go out with him, sit with him in bus having lunch with him. And alos i dont understand what he is feeling about me.
Please help me.

Regards,
Shaila


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

shailapatil said:


> Hi,
> I am from Pune and DIL in traditional Maharashtrian family.


You don't say if you also love your husband...
We need this information


----------



## shailapatil (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,
Yes i love my husband and son.
I love my family.
But still i am getting attracted to him very much.

Regards,
Shaila


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Tell us the areas your husband scores more highly in, and the areas the other man scores best in...


----------



## shailapatil (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,
I tried my best to keep away from him. Kept relation with him. But maintained distance also. Now its hard time. Both of us are going for 20 days training. And we are going outside pune for that training. Suggest me necessary steps to be taken

Regards,
Shaila


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

If you know you want to stay faithful to your husband, keep your distance from this man. You and this man are going away for 20 days together for this training? 

Don't keep yourself from the training you need to do.
Don't talk about personal topics with this guy, or be alone with him.
Keep in touch with your husband while you're away.


----------



## shailapatil (Jan 4, 2010)

20 dyas are too much. Also as ia m away from house, i have freedom.
I will be wearing some dresses which i dont wear while at home. Also no family meber knows that i have such dresses with me.
Will it create a problem? 
He is very talkative. Sometime i have done some chnges in me as per his suggestions.

Regards,
Shaila


----------



## shailapatil (Jan 4, 2010)

HI

Please reply.

Regards,
Shaila


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

How much does your husband mean to you? 

How much do your children mean to you?

How much does your family mean to you?

How much does your name mean to you? 

Is this man interested in you? 

Or are you imagining something?

Is this man married?

Is it worthwhile to ruin your family and marriage for a man like this?

If you cherish your husband and marriage, and you want your life trouble free, you just need to think that this man is pursuing a lot of women. He is a womanizer, he is a playboy, he will only bring you pain rather than fun.


----------



## shailapatil (Jan 4, 2010)

20 dyas are too much. Also as ia m away from house, i have freedom.
I will be wearing some dresses which i dont wear while at home. Also no family meber knows that i have such dresses with me.
Will it create a problem?
He is very talkative. Sometime i have done some chnges in me as per his suggestions.

Regards,
Shaila


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

There are only two of you. Together for 20 days. And you have such a crush on him. You are in trouble. 

I don't think you can resist him if he takes any move.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

How old are you?

How old is he?


----------



## shailapatil (Jan 4, 2010)

I am from traditional family, As family tradition i wear only saree.
As i am going outside, first time i was planning to wear salwar and other dresses which i never wore before and no allowed in family.
Will it give some different messages to him?
Shoudl i go ahead. Also as we are friendly, i cant avoid him there.
Pl suggest.

Regards,
Shaila


----------



## shailapatil (Jan 4, 2010)

I am 47 and he is 29.

Regards,
Shaila


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

shailapatil said:


> I am from traditional family, As family tradition i wear only saree.
> As i am going outside, first time i was planning to wear salwar and other dresses which i never wore before and no allowed in family.
> Will it give some different messages to him?
> Shoudl i go ahead. Also as we are friendly, i cant avoid him there.
> ...


Do you mean you are a middle eastern woman. Isn't it very strict there? 

Shouldn't he respect you as a married woman? 

I don't think it is inappropriate for you to wear other dresses if you are going to a meeting. Does the place you are going require certain clothes?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

shailapatil said:


> I am 47 and he is 29.
> 
> Regards,
> Shaila


I am confused. 

Why do you think that he is interested in you? 

Please don't be offended!

Had he shown any signs that he is interested in you?

He would just treat you like a lady as he should!


----------



## shailapatil (Jan 4, 2010)

Its training. As my inlaws are traditonal, i ahve to wear only sarees always.
In training there is no dress code. As i am getting some freedom i was planning to wear other dresses. My family members dont know i have such dresses, as they dont give me permission. Firsttime i am going to wear it.


----------



## shailapatil (Jan 4, 2010)

He always sits with me ihwile travelling.Also takes food with me. Suggests some changes in me.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

shailapatil said:


> Its training. As my inlaws are traditonal, i ahve to wear only sarees always.
> In training there is no dress code. As i am getting some freedom i was planning to wear other dresses. My family members dont know i have such dresses, as they dont give me permission. Firsttime i am going to wear it.


Ha, you mean you want to have some fun wearing other dresses. I understand your curiosity. 

So you are worried that the young man will think differently about you?

Is he married?


----------



## shailapatil (Jan 4, 2010)

No. he is not married.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

shailapatil said:


> He always sits with me ihwile travelling.Also takes food with me. Suggests some changes in me.


He is just being a polite young man, it doesn't mean he has romantic feeling for you!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

shailapatil said:


> No. he is not married.


Does he have a girl friend?

Has he really suggested anything to you?


----------



## shailapatil (Jan 4, 2010)

YEs. HE HAS girlfriend. She stays 1000 km away. in his hometown.
He is alone here for job.


----------

